# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  سئوال عجیب از مثلثات :|

## GUST

سلام
دوستان یه سئوال داشتم
معلم حسابان ما گفت که کسینوس (-a) با cos (a  برابره اسمشم گذاشت منفی خور  :Yahoo (21): 
چطور ممکنه!؟ یکی منو توجیه کنه . سرگیجه گرفتم

----------


## amin278

نه منفی نیم هستش 
جهت احتیاط به ماشین حساب هم زدم بازم منفی نیم

----------


## GUST

> نه منفی نیم هستش 
> جهت احتیاط به ماشین حساب هم زدم بازم منفی نیم


عذر میخوام منظورم یه چیز دیگه بود! چرا کسینوس منها آلفا با کسینوس آلفا همیشه برابره! ؟

----------


## Hellion

> سلام
> دوستان یه سئوال داشتم
> معلم حسابان ما گفت که کسینوس (-a) با cos (a  برابره اسمشم گذاشت منفی خور 
> چطور ممکنه!؟ یکی منو توجیه کنه . سرگیجه گرفتم


بله معلمتون درست گرفته مثلا کسینوس 30 روی دایره مثلثاتیو پیدا کن ... حالا کسینوس -30 رو پیدا کن .. همشون میشن مثبت یک دوم .. میتونی این مسئله رو واسه خودت رو دایره مثلثاتی اثبات کنی

----------


## amin278

> عذر میخوام منظورم یه چیز دیگه بود! چرا کسینوس منها آلفا با کسینوس آلفا همیشه برابره! ؟


اثباتش سادست
دایره ی مثلثاتی رو تجسم کن

----------


## GUST

> اثباتش سادست
> دایره ی مثلثاتی رو تجسم کن


وقتی منفی میشه دایره رو باید چپه بری!
جفتشون میشن ربع دوم که توشون کسینوس منفیه! 
درسته میشه بگی همیشه هم علامت اند 
اما نمیشه بگی همیشه مثبت اند!

----------


## amin278

> وقتی منفی میشه دایره رو باید چپه بری!
> جفتشون میشن ربع دوم که توشون کسینوس منفیه! 
> درسته میشه بگی همیشه هم علامت اند 
> اما نمیشه بگی همیشه مثبت اند!


 من نگفتم همیشه مثبته!!

ولی علامت مثبت یا منفی زاویه تاثیری روی علامت مقدار نداره

----------


## GUST

> من نگفتم همیشه مثبته!!
> 
> ولی علامت مثبت یا منفی زاویه تاثیری روی علامت مقدار نداره


دمت گرم  :Yahoo (79): 
منفی خور چیه این یارو داده بود  به خورد ما! 
هنگیده بودم میگفتم ینی چی!  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

> سلام
> دوستان یه سئوال داشتم
> معلم حسابان ما گفت که کسینوس (-a) با cos (a  برابره اسمشم گذاشت منفی خور 
> چطور ممکنه!؟ یکی منو توجیه کنه . سرگیجه گرفتم


کسیونس منفی خوره این یه نکته است

----------


## GUST

> کسیونس منفی خوره این یه نکته است


میدونم! اما تفسیرشو میخواستم! ! :Yahoo (39):

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

خوب کاری نداره کسینوس هر زاویه رو تو ذهنت بیار رو دایره پیاده کن

بد عکس شو تو ذهنت بیار و رو دایره پیاده کن

میبنی هر دوتاش رو یک جهت افتاده اند

----------


## jarvis

> سلام
> دوستان یه سئوال داشتم
> معلم حسابان ما گفت که کسینوس (-a) با cos (a  برابره اسمشم گذاشت منفی خور 
> چطور ممکنه!؟ یکی منو توجیه کنه . سرگیجه گرفتم


معلمت بدم نگفته این یه ضرب المثل چینیه قدیمیه که میگه همه نسبت های مثلثاتی منفی رو میندازن پشت ولی کسینوس منفی خوره!
اینم توجیهش

----------


## Bano.m

من هنوزم رو فصل یکم... شما رسیدی فصل 3

----------


## Mr.Dr

> سلام
> دوستان یه سئوال داشتم
> معلم حسابان ما گفت که کسینوس (-a) با cos (a  برابره اسمشم گذاشت منفی خور 
> چطور ممکنه!؟ یکی منو توجیه کنه . سرگیجه گرفتم


چرا اومدی رشته ریاضی؟!  :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (114): 
اینو اول دبیرستان بودم یاد گرفم!

----------


## Hellion

> چرا اومدی رشته ریاضی؟! 
> اینو اول دبیرستان بودم یاد گرفم!


بر اساس استدلال استقرایی این حرف شما درست نیست بلکه استدلال استنتاجی میگه که این مال سال دومه شاید شما تیزهوش بودین اینو میدونستین   :Yahoo (4):  ..

----------


## Mr.Dr

> بر اساس استدلال استقرایی این حرف شما درست نیست بلکه استدلال استنتاجی میگه که این مال سال دومه شاید شما تیزهوش بودین اینو میدونستین   ..


 :Yahoo (94): 
معلم ریاضی اول دبیرستانمون برامون دایره مثلثاتی رو توضیح داده بود  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Hellion

> معلم ریاضی اول دبیرستانمون برامون دایره مثلثاتی رو توضیح داده بود


ولی ما معلم ریاضیه اولمون زیاد جالب نگفت مثلثاتو ولی واسه سال دوم دیگه یه معلم دیگه اومد ترکوندش ریاضیو

----------


## mahdihatami

> سلام
> دوستان یه سئوال داشتم
> معلم حسابان ما گفت که کسینوس (-a) با cos (a  برابره اسمشم گذاشت منفی خور 
> چطور ممکنه!؟ یکی منو توجیه کنه . سرگیجه گرفتم


سلام  :Yahoo (1): 

کسینوس تابع زوجه  یعنی f(-x)=f(x)
==>cos(-a)=cos(a)

----------

